# check out these gaited mules from Brazil



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Don't think I'd trade a Paso for him...but that was interesting!


----------



## waresbear

That is different, and that mule I believe is for sale.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! With that "mulish" attitude, I hope they don't want much. Not for me.


----------



## Chevaux

Did anyone notice he did the back cinch up first when tacking the mule up and not only that it was done up tight? Potential safety issue doing it that way in my books and that snug may be uncomfortable and contribute to the edginess of the mule. Also, did anyone think that the mule was tied unusually short?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Chevaux said:


> Did anyone notice he did the back cinch up first when tacking the mule up and not only that it was done up tight? Potential safety issue doing it that way in my books and that snug may be uncomfortable and contribute to the edginess of the mule. Also, did anyone think that the mule was tied unusually short?


Yes to both. I noticed the tight back cinch and kept waiting for the mule to buck. After seeing how much the mule pulled back, I wasn't surprised to see him tied short. That wobbly tie post worried me too.


----------



## Rain Shadow

what the heck did he do the the tail! The just look Ouch! and did he spit on it?


----------



## tinyliny

A lot of people keep the back cinch so loose it is useless, and even dangerous. I don't know about the one in the video, but I've seen a lot of them hanging down 8 inches, just waiting for a foot to go through.

that saddle was really cool, though. interesting polleys.


----------



## trailhorserider

Gaited mules are very popular with trail riders where I am at. 

However, I really disliked that mule's ground manners. I don't know of anyone who would put up with him setting back like that. He obviously never learned to tie. But maybe I can't blame the mule. He was ridden pretty roughly and was gaping his mouth the whole time. 

The "trainers" may have skill but they have "0" finesse. :-x 

That was one unhappy mule. Maybe a skilled trainer could fix him, but I wouldn't want him in my stable. He's over my head.


----------



## trailhorserider

What about this lovely gaited mule with the patience of a saint?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzf0lz7WytY


----------



## tinyliny

Are you kidding? That mule was strapped into a saddle that must have been torture to her back. Placed way too far forward , Angled back by so ridiculously tight pull from the crupper stap, tied up with the reins to a curb bit knotted So tight they'd apply steady strong pull on the mouth, and ridden out in that position. That was not patience of a saint. It was plain old fear.


----------



## Dehda01

How is that a gaited mule... I saw her trot and panic.


----------



## trailhorserider

tinyliny said:


> Are you kidding? That mule was strapped into a saddle that must have been torture to her back. Placed way too far forward , Angled back by so ridiculously tight pull from the crupper stap, tied up with the reins to a curb bit knotted So tight they'd apply steady strong pull on the mouth, and ridden out in that position. That was not patience of a saint. It was plain old fear.


See, I liked this last mule LOTS better than the first one. She was ridden and handled (in my opinion) in an absurd way and she kept herself together. I like that she kept her cool even though she was scared. 

All of those South American mules/horses look scared to me. I thought the first one was worse. Because he/she was scared and DID react to it. Plus setting back is just a plain dangerous habit. Even if better trained, they will still have a tendency to do that when scared by something. My first horse would sometimes do that. He got better over the years but would still do it on rare occasions. 



Dehda01 said:


> How is that a gaited mule... I saw her trot and panic.


 Which one? I missed the trotting but both looked scared and ill handled. But the second one seems to know how to deal with it better. Plus, even gaited HORSES can trot and panic. Because something is gaited doesn't mean it can't trot or panic. 

I guess I saw the first mule as something I wouldn't want around, and the second mule as something that would blossom under normal handling.


----------



## wbwks

Definitely Paso Fino mules, the second one has much better gaiting. The saddle position is very strange but I guess we can't judge how other cultures saddle their mounts. I know I wouldn't enjoy riding my mules neck!

As far as the first one, it isn't unusual at all to girth both front and rear on a mule, in fact depending on the type of riding it is essential. I centerfire my mule and skip the rear cinch. I also use a britchen instead of a crupper.

The second isn't tied by the bit, it is tied by the Pisador which is separate from the bit hanger or bit.


----------



## BreakableRider

So I disagree with how the first mule was handled but can I just say, I love that camera man!

Just from a video perspective I was very impressed. The camera man showed us everything a viewer would want to see. He took time to show us the horses conformation from both sides including the legs, we saw the horse saddled and bridled, and even when he followed the rider around he kept that camera incredibly steady! I was also very pleased that when the mule did act up, he didn't turn the camera off or look away to hide any flaws. When needed, he zoomed appropriately without zooming in too much or so fast it gave the viewer motion sickness and after the rider was done riding, he also made sure to have him mount again where we saw the horse stand a bit better and saw him also dismount from the off side.

Can you tell I see entirely too many sales videos what make me want to pull teeth? 

I quite liked the little mule, there was nothing that would make me run away screaming if I was looking at buying her.


----------



## 2BigReds

That poor mule in the second video must have felt like she had her mouth strapped tight all the way to her tail.  I don't understand why this type of riding and treatment of animals is so common and accepted anywhere. I'm no bleeding heart, I'll give my horse a nice good whap or a come to Jesus moment if necessary, but if someone handled my animal this way I'd rip them off before they even knew what hit them. I certainly would not want the job of retraining one of these poor babies either.


----------



## Saddlebag

When I see the noseband of a halter that low it makes me cringe as this is where the cartilage attaches to the bone and a horse/mule pulling back hard like this can fracture it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I like the second mule far better than the first.
Looks like a paso/show type training camp, line of wood planks down the middle.
Hearing the feet is better than trying to watch them.
I would not like riding on that mule's neck though.
If it throws its head you will be missing teeth!


----------



## Corporal

*If you are new to horses and you watched the first video, do NOT buy a mule or a horse trained this way. The mule is only obedient bc the trainer is confident and assertive. If a green rider got on THIS mule, the rider WOULD be bucked off.*
I don't prefer to do up a back cinch quite this tight, but snug is always a good idea. I, too, see a loose back cinch OR a loose breastplate as an accident waiting to happen.
This mule needs to be trained to patiently tie. She is young and it doesn't take more than one good session. They have a covered barn...why not tie her to a good strong post a horse length or two away from a calm seasoned mule or horse for an afternoon? Give her a little bit of hay and keep an eye on her, and pet her during the session and she'll learn it for LIFE.
I think it's a fine idea to breed gaited mules.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Corporal said:


> * The mule is only obedient bc the trainer is confident and assertive. If a green rider got on THIS mule, the rider WOULD be bucked off.*


I don't think the second mule would work for the green rider either. :shock:


----------



## Corporal

Agreed. I posted what you quoted bc many green riders looking for their first horse are reading our forums. OUR guts tell us not to get on either of these mules, but somebody who doesn't know any better might consider it.
Thanks for quoting me. =D


----------



## KigerQueen

You are looking at animals trained in a different culture. This is also a culture that thinks cross tying a horse on concrete and whipping him until he "dances" is acceptable. I liked the first mule. I have seen how a lot of equines trained in this manner behave and that was a standard. He is not the worst mule i have seen or the worst horse. 

The second mule i feel for. Behaved well considering what it was put though.


This is a TWH mule
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6wV-RDB4A

Here is a flashier one as well
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quPeERDgmxA

Here is a show of Paso mules
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3HybG4kIVw

And a racking mule
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np8S8PvZuJY


----------



## 2BigReds

Kiger, those are some awesome gaited mules!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I would love to own a gaited mule.
I know several riders that own them.
I would need some much better video of them gaiting to think of buying.
All these videos don't show these mules really moving.
If I had to pick it would be one of the first two mules.
I have owned one, although not gaited, way different than a horse.


----------



## stevenson

I thought the arizona mule was pretty, they were all cute.
I thought all of them could have been heavier/stockier. 
I agree that the first posting looked like mistreated scared mules. 
I thought the paso fino mules were way to small, but i am not a paso fino fan.
I like stocky built horses and mules.


----------

